# I found a freeview box that works



## LaupSavea (Dec 10, 2004)

Having tried several new Freeview boxes that didnt work, I have found one that does.

It's the Goodmans GDB10CA.

Use the following set up codes;

FREEVIEW (2 of 2)*
No Leading Zeros
No enter Key

*The Goodmans IR codes don't work.

Currently available for £30 here;

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.200-0360.aspx

I bought mine in my local Sainsburys.

Hope that helps.


----------

